# Sore under muscle on forearm three weeks. Ideas for relief?



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

Feels like I slept on it and cutoff blood flow. I have tried heat and ice. 

Ibuprofen, Tylenol and Aspirin don't touch it. 

Wife is looking for massager or electro pulse thing at pharmacy to try that. 

Any ideas out there for relief? 

Anything topical work for you?

Sound like arthritis, bursitis, nerve damage?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

PoleBarnsNY said:


> Feels like I slept on it and cutoff blood flow. I have tried heat and ice.
> 
> Ibuprofen, Tylenol and Aspirin don't touch it.
> 
> ...


Three weeks, eh? Maybe it's time for a doctor's appt. This is assuming you've already given it some time off and chance to heal on its own. :whistling

Edit: If you're thinking nerve damage (eg. numbness), don't wait.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have tried all the pain relievers you mentioned, but the only thing I found to work is Naproxen Sodium (Aleve), I take two in the morning and two at night, it really starts working after about day two or three.
It's my life saver for pain relief.


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

MarkJames said:


> If you're thinking nerve damage (eg. numbness), don't wait.


No numbness. Real sore. I am not convinced but pretty sure it was sleeping on it for too long cutting off the blood flow. 

I'm not sure though. Docs on Monday. In the mean time Im thinking a bottle of cheap scotch and some Aleve :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Mqybe a tear or sprain. They suck.


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

Feels like about six or eight square inches about the size of my face/head/pillow squeezing off the blood/oxygen

Not my dominant arm. Left handed and its my right arm

It is also possible I sprained/tore it when we were setting posts for a pole barn but they were smaller posts than usual and I have never had issues before. I was bear hugging a few to adjust them a tad before backfilling.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Generally feel it give when there is a tear. Strain or over flexing maybe.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Left arm? Heart problem?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try wearing a wrist splint, at least at night.


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

Metro M & L said:


> Left arm? Heart problem?


Right arm


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

If you feel what I feel, then it's self-diagnosed tendinitis. 

Forearm is sore, weak, sometimes painful. Giving a firm handshake hurts sometimes. 

Wake up in the morning and it feels like its asleep. 

Go to your doc and see what he wants me to do. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just use the other arm, you have two of them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I use my off hand the most when I am browsing my favorite sites too, maybe switch it up some?


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I had a similar issue. I went to Chiropractor. She took care of it. I think it was a pinched nerve. She actually made it a little bit worse before it got better, but it worked.

And I don't like chiropractors - AT ALL!

But, I thought it was the last invasive approach and she came highly recommended.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

tingling in your fingers?


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

Tom Struble said:


> tingling in your fingers?


No tingling anywhere just sore as hell.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> tingling in your fingers?


Sometimes...


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

I had something similar I think. I was really sore just above the elbow under the forearm muscle. Doctor diagnosis was tennis elbow. 

My thought was how could something that sounds so wimpy hurt so bad? Anyway, got a little velcro strap that you wrap around your forearm. I was very skeptical, but it made a huge difference in a few days.

Haven't had it come back since.

Dave


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

JR Shepstone said:


> Sometimes...


Wrong self-diagnosis, "doc"! Sounds more like carpel tunnel. If you value that hand, don't ignore it. Added bonus: quick results on some procedures nowadays.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Chiro and massage can help arm problems. I get such bad tennis elbow I can hardly bend my elbow. She gets in there and breaks down the scar tissue. Dam it that hurts. Ice helps no heat. ICE ICE ICE. No heat. Ice for 10 off for 10 ice for 10. 

Go to a Chiro and massage therapist first. Sometimes I can real bad pain in my wrist and my Chiro adjusts it. Usually puts 3 or more bones back into place. Instant relief. All kind of things can be wrong. One time I had a bone out in the middle of my hand. Could feel a bump in the back of my hand. Hurt like hell. He put it back in and band instant relief there too.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

B complex vitamins and a little cholesterol will aid in regrowing any smashed, cut, or dead nervous tissue...

You could donate some blood to fire up your stem cell production, or spend a week at high altitude to crank up the old bone marrow output....

Why not get some insurance $ back and see a Quack? Ultrasound or CT scan? maybe a thermal image? would really shorten the suspect list.

I'd hate to have anyone stroke out from a deep muscle bruise blood clot. or ignore a cancer at an early curable stage....

Even an old dog should be healing after 3 weeks.

Self diagnosis doesn't work very well even for skilled MDs....

I'd start a betting pool then see the witch doctor(s)

If you are really cheap, ask your veterinarian to look at it......


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Fouthgeneration said:


> If you are really cheap, ask your veterinarian to look at it......


Too funny right there


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

One other thing I found is the pain I had in my elbow and wrist was actually caused by damage in my shoulder. If you have been working a lot over head this could a cause too. Again Massage therapy will help this out. You may not even have pain in your shoulder or Pec muscles until a massage therapist does their thing. Just make sure they are a registered massage therapist. Anyone else could do more damage.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

POLE:

So, what the DOC say ?

hope all is well


----------

